# JJ Cole bundle Me Safety



## chichona (May 27, 2008)

I took a car seat safety class while pregnant with DS#1 and I was told no aftermarket products should be used with your carseat, such as those head support thing,etc.
I live in Wisconsin and the winter get very cold here and a friend just borrowed me a JJ Cole Bundle Me to use with my newborn but I didnt reazlixe this was something that goes _under_ your child in the carseat also.

so this is considered a aftermarket product that has not been tested with my carseat, therefore is unsafe and I probably just need to stick with a million blankets covering the seat instead?

Also, we have a very nice infant snowsuit to use for our baby, but it is very thick and bulky and I wonder if the bundle me would just be safer than u=sing something that we have to make the straps considerably looser to use.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

YES, it is unsafe. The only things that look like the BundleMe that are safe are the "showercap" ones (the ones that have elastic and attach to the outside of the carseat)--the ones that go under the baby are unsafe.

I was very sad to see a lot of online WAHM businesses carrying the bundle me's and not the safer ones when I was shopping over the past few weeks. I hate that I have to go to wal-mart and buy a safe one instead of buying a safe one from a wahm business.

ETA: The bulky snowsuit is also not safe. The problem isn't the fact that they're aftermarket products--it's that fluffy bulky clothings and bundling things can compress in a crash, posing a risk that your baby can be ejected from the 5 pt harness.

They do make safer options--you just have to look for them! And most of them are cheaper than the Bundle Me's.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry, neither of those are safe. You can dress baby in a warm sleeper and put blankets over top, but a snow suit is way too bulky and the Bundle Me is a big no-no.









ETA: Holy moly your felt food is amazing! I am off to check your etsy shop--I'm in the market for some for my DDs for Christmas!!


----------



## Mrs. Bratton (Jan 27, 2008)

So this one is safe?http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...llingItem=true
Cause thats what I have. It's elastic and goes around the carseat. Its not under her or anything.

What about a thick crochet sweater? Is that bad?

Oh one more. Are those strap covers a no-no?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Bratton* 
So this one is safe?http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...llingItem=true
Cause thats what I have. It's elastic and goes around the carseat. Its not under her or anything.

Yes those are fabulous









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Bratton* 
What about a thick crochet sweater? Is that bad?

It depends on how bulky it is. Nothing thicker than fleece should be worn in the carseat. You can always test it out by buckling baby in with the sweater on, taking it off, and seeing how much slack is in the straps. If there is enough difference that you have to tighten the straps, it's too thick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Bratton* 
Oh one more. Are those strap covers a no-no?

Yes, those are a big no-no


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Bratton* 
So this one is safe?http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...llingItem=true
Cause thats what I have. It's elastic and goes around the carseat. Its not under her or anything.

What about a thick crochet sweater? Is that bad?

Oh one more. Are those strap covers a no-no?

yes that cover is safe

stap covers are bad unless it came with/on your seat


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## Mrs. Bratton (Jan 27, 2008)

We had some strap covers that were given to us at my shower and we havent been able to use them anyway cause she is so small right now and there isnt enough length between the chest clip and her shoulders so i just wont put them on at all. So are the strap covers unsafe for the same reason? B/c they could compress in a crash? Just curious.

Man, that never would have occurred to me. I never would have thought twice about those carseat accessories!


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

I have the one pictured, and not only is it safe, it's really effective, too.









ITA that the under-the-child ones are not at all safe.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

The JJ Cole BundleMe is not very safe, at all! I made the mistake







: of using this last winter in my little one's car seat! I figured that because the package's label read crash test safety approved that it was okay to use. What is ironic about my decision is that I knew bulky coats and snowsuits are unsafe. Dh and I have always made a point to be very safety conscious...but, we erred in this situation. This winter I am placing her blanket over of her, after she is buckled into her car seat. Thankfully, I figured it out!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 





I LOVE the bulky coat trick. I live at the top of MN and it gets beyond cold. The ponchos would not be good enough for my 4 & 2 year old. I will so be using that trick.

I would love it if someone would do a demonstration using a bundle me. I have one and it's so thin in the back that I have serious doubts about it being a problem. I think I will try DD in it today and than take it off and test the straps.

Thanks for the video!!


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

But...we use the bundle me in the stroller and it's fabulous!!!! Granted, DD is 17 months now but we used one last year too once she started sitting in the normal stroller and not the bassinet attachement.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

The shower cap thingies are way cheaper too. I got one for $15, where all of the Bundle Mes were $50+ (in Canada). If it is really cold out I can put blankets on her, and the shower cap thing on top as well. I am not sure what the supposed benefit is of having the padding behind the child as well.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

you could also cut out the back part of the Bundle Me and still use it if don't want to have to buy somethign else....just cut out the part that goes under the baby so they are still sitting against the seat. Not if you need to give it back to the original owner but an option otherwise.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Bratton* 
We had some strap covers that were given to us at my shower and we havent been able to use them anyway cause she is so small right now and there isnt enough length between the chest clip and her shoulders so i just wont put them on at all. So are the strap covers unsafe for the same reason? B/c they could compress in a crash? Just curious.
!

I think they strap covers are unsafe for that very reason, 'cause you often can't position the chest clip in the right spot; when the kids bigger I think they're okay, but most kids are 2 or so (from what I've seen) before those can be use safely. (tech position would still be absolutely no aftermarket; I think these are ok as they are no thicker than a fleece coat, ...but another reason to like Britaxes, etc that come w/ strap covers so you don't have to worry about aftermarket). Just my two cents.

ETA: I think the tech position of no aftermarket, is 'cause that's much easier to say and teach, than trying to keep track of what's safe or not or trying to offer an opinion that would be different from one person to the next. You can't really teach a group of people (the CPST's) to guess or decide on the spot what is ok; so just say no aftermarket 'cause it wasn't tested w/ the seats.

OTOH, being labeled as crash tested doesn't mean alot either IMO; those hand-crank seat belt tighteners are now labeled as crash tested but (according to the CPST who checked our first seat) it's been proven that they stretch out the seatbelts in tightening, causing the belt to snap in an impact - it has to be able to stretch on impact. If it can't it snaps, and it's like the seat was not even buckled in to begin with. So the rule is there with good reason.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I have one simiular to the one linked to at TRU. Really they are WONDERFUL. I'd stick my hand inside and even in a colder car under the cover it was nice and toasty.

Another tip is to strap them in and then put the coat on backwards. Thats what I do for DS. When he gets annoyed by it and the car warms up enough he just takes it off. For DD now (she's 1year old, not in an infant seat) I bring a warm blanket (toss it in the dryer for 10 min) and bundle that around her.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

I hate to thread-jack, but does anyone know how this one works? I can't tell by the picture.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbhf* 
I hate to thread-jack, but does anyone know how this one works? I can't tell by the picture.

That one was just posted on another board I'm on and they poster (who I trust fwiw) says it's a shower cap style.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbhf* 
I hate to thread-jack, but does anyone know how this one works? I can't tell by the picture.

That one does look like a shower cap (safe) style. I think the picture is of the back of the cover. That's what it would look like from the inside of the carseat, iykwim.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbhf* 
I hate to thread-jack, but does anyone know how this one works? I can't tell by the picture.

It almost looks like that one shower-caps around the outside / bottom of the seat, with the blanket piece over the top to zip or unzip to put baby in and out? Wish they had a picture of it in use.


----------



## chichona (May 27, 2008)

<sigh>
I knew it wasnt safe, thanks for telling me htough guys. now i just need to politely give it back to my generous friend who borrwed it to me and tell her it is not safe. I have already tried talking to her about car seat safety ( she was using a plastic pad under the car seat to keep her car clean), i will just have to phrase it si she doesnt think I am calling her out on being a bad mom.

You can't use just the top part of the bundle me, for whoever posted that, It has a zipper that zips it to the bottom, and it doesnt even zip around the entire car seat, the top half is just a flap. So it would be the same as laying a blanket across.

where has anybody seen nice,thick shower cap styles? Wal mart?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Walmart, Target, Sears, and you can get some GREAT ones from Land's End.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

If you plan on using a stroller without the infant seat, you can use the BundleMe in it! It makes the stroller very nice and cozy and warm, plus it's perfectly safe. Same with the snowsuit. If you ever want to go on a walk, or need to spend some time outside, just use those accessories with the stroller (assuming no infant seat).


----------



## bellydancemommy (Oct 26, 2008)

I got my shower cap style at a consignment store...thats a good place to look for stuff like that too! GL


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

How on EARTH is a Bundle Me any less safe than buckling the child on the inside of their jacket??? A jacket is a lot puffier than the Bundle Me. I really dont understand how the Bundle Me, which is not even that thick, is unsafe. And I can use it in our convertible seat.

We have leather seats in one of our cars and need a pad under it so that the seat has something to grip on. Otherwise it slips in the back.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

hanks for the lands end reference!


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogretro* 
How on EARTH is a Bundle Me any less safe than buckling the child on the inside of their jacket??? A jacket is a lot puffier than the Bundle Me. I really dont understand how the Bundle Me, which is not even that thick, is unsafe. And I can use it in our convertible seat.

Kids shouldn't be wearing puffy jackets in their car seats either. In cold weather, it is recommended that you take the child's coat off, strap them in, and then put it back over them backwards so as to not interfere with the car seat straps.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
Kids shouldn't be wearing puffy jackets in their car seats either. In cold weather, it is recommended that you take the child's coat off, strap them in, and then put it back over them backwards so as to not interfere with the car seat straps.

While I agree with this, in theroy, it is unfortuantly not possible in some parts of the world. I live in Vermont and we get below zero temps. IT would be unsafe (read freezing) for a baby to go un-jacketed even a few minutes in the winter weather here. Also, if anyone thinks it would be a good idea to just start your car before going out...it's illegal here to leave a car running. I just make sure to pull those darn straps as hard as possible. As long as you can't put your fingers between the straps and yoru baby, it is safe.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been putting my son in his car seat with his puffy winter parka pulled through the straps and zipped up over them. I realize it isn't the ideal, but it is tighter than if the straps were on the outside of his jacket and he stays warm enough to be safe. I figure it is the compromise that I am willing to take in order to keep him safely strapped in and warm enough to not be injured by the cold. Both are a significant risk to my son's safety, and I feel that this works for us.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
While I agree with this, in theroy, it is unfortuantly not possible in some parts of the world. I live in Vermont and we get below zero temps. IT would be unsafe (read freezing) for a baby to go un-jacketed even a few minutes in the winter weather here. Also, if anyone thinks it would be a good idea to just start your car before going out...it's illegal here to leave a car running. I just make sure to pull those darn straps as hard as possible. As long as you can't put your fingers between the straps and yoru baby, it is safe.

I live in Canada, and more than once last winter dealt with termperatures below -40 with the wind chill, so it's not that I don't know cold. If you're not going to take the coat off completely, try this trick.

Like *Pumpkin Pie* said, it allows you to get the straps tighter that if they are over the coat, and your child won't have to take their jacket off.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
I live in Canada, and more than once last winter dealt with termperatures below -40 with the wind chill, so it's not that I don't know cold. If you're not going to take the coat off completely, try this trick.

Like *Pumpkin Pie* said, it allows you to get the straps tighter that if they are over the coat, and your child won't have to take their jacket off.

That's what we do too. (Cold Canadian here. It snowed yesterday







: )


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

I AM talking about the coat trick. How is the Bundle Me any less safe than the coat trick? The Bundle Me is not thicker than, and in many cases is thinner than, many winter coats.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

The Bundleme can also reroute the harness causing it to not fit the baby correctly.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogretro* 
I AM talking about the coat trick. How is the Bundle Me any less safe than the coat trick? The Bundle Me is not thicker than, and in many cases is thinner than, many winter coats.

The coat trick doesn't have extra layers between the car seat and baby or baby and harness. The Bundle Me is another layer, plus it doesn't fit all carseats correctly by any means, and the straps get rerouted. Plus NO car seat manufacturers allow any aftermarket products. There are many ways of keeping baby warm safely, in a manner that does not interfere with the carseat.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm in Iowa, we have LOTS of below zero days here. If I can't leave the car to warm up (it's legal here, and by rights you SHOULD idle your car for 5-10 minutes for the health of your engine) and I have blankets I keep in the house and their jackets and bundle them up as best as I can...plus stocking caps, gloves, etc and then put coats on backward and a blanket over that.

I'm sure they aren't super toasty, but I also trust that even with the -10+ (then add on windchill) that my kids aren't going to die of exposure in the 8-10 minutes it takes my car to get to a decent temp...won't be exactly comfy, but not super dangerous. Safer than they would be being ejected out of their car seats because the coat compressed and the straps ended up being WAY too loose.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
I'm in Iowa, we have LOTS of below zero days here. If I can't leave the car to warm up (it's legal here, and by rights you SHOULD idle your car for 5-10 minutes for the health of your engine) and I have blankets I keep in the house and their jackets and bundle them up as best as I can...plus stocking caps, gloves, etc and then put coats on backward and a blanket over that.

I'm sure they aren't super toasty, but I also trust that even with the -10+ (then add on windchill) that my kids aren't going to die of exposure in the 8-10 minutes it takes my car to get to a decent temp...won't be exactly comfy, but not super dangerous. Safer than they would be being ejected out of their car seats because the coat compressed and the straps ended up being WAY too loose.

True they are not gonna die from the freezing weather or whatever, but if you have a sleeping newborn in a snowsuit...taking it off of them to put them in a freezing car does not sound like a fun plan for anyone. Also, the reason it's illegal to idle your car here is that it is bad for the environment and a waste of gas. So in our specific town, it is illegal to idle your car and you can get a ticket. (just fyi)


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The coat trick doesn't have extra layers between the car seat and baby or baby and harness.

According to the picture, yes, it does. I looked at the link supplied by a pp and the child is wearing a jacket that looks thicker than the bundleme. The back of the jacket is between the child and his car seat. That means that, just like w/ the bundleme, there is a puffy layer between the child and his seat. Not to mention, but in the pic, the boys shoulder straps go over his jacket.

Now, the point about the bundleme interfering w/ correct strap placement, okay, I can see that happening. However, the strap openings can be cut to make them fit correctly. Imo, the bundleme is NOT thicker than having the back of a coat in between a child and his/her carseat.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogretro* 
According to the picture, yes, it does.

Ok, that's not the right coat trick. The ONLY way that it's ok for a child to have a coat on in a car seat is backwards, over the harness.

Either way, thick coat is not okay, Bundle Me is not okay.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Okay, I thought that didnt make sense about the coat thing









What do I do about our NIP bundleme, then? I received it as a gift back in May & no longer have the receipt







I do know that it was ordered online from babiesrus. Maybe they will give me store credit or something.. And, do they make over-the-carseat covers for convertibles? B/c the whole point of having the dang bundleme is to avoid coats and car seat poncho thingies.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

You can use your Bundleme in a stroller. Or, do you have a current BRU registry? If you do, place it on there and then take it back to the store. I've heard that if you don't have your receipt they'll take returns from the registry. I've never had a problem with returns there though.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

It was purchased from my bru registry, so I was thinking of having them look that up as proof. The only problem I can see happening is the return policy says returns must be made w/ in 30 days.. Uhh.. heh.. Well, the worst that can happen is they say no, right?

Edit: Actually, it looks like there are no over-the-seat covers for convertibles, so I think I may just cut the back out of the bundleme so that there is nothing directly behind dd. That way she can get the warmth w/out anything padding her/messing w/ the buckles.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

ive seen a lot of links for carseat ponchos around here, then nothing goes between the kid and the seat


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Ok, that's not the right coat trick. The ONLY way that it's ok for a child to have a coat on in a car seat is backwards, over the harness.

Either way, thick coat is not okay, Bundle Me is not okay.

So if that is not the right coat trick, then how do you put the coat on, unzip it, buckle the straps and then zip the coat back up and have it be ok? I have definitely read that this is an acceptable compromise on the carseat forum. I cannot put my child without a coat on into his carseat. It just is not safe. The seat we have is not that well padded, and even if it was, the padding is absolutely freezing, and the plastic underneath makes it even colder.

I actually feel that the coat behind his back is thinner than bundling him in a sweater and fleece jacket when you consider that these layers all are under the straps in the front and the back of the child. The straps are definitely much tighter too.

Not sure where I am going with this. I just don't feel that it is possible to keep him warm enough without a jacket on. Plus there is absolutely no way he would keep his jacket on if I put it on him backward in his seat. He would rip it off in a second and then be in a dangerous situation due to cold.

Also, there is no way that everyone's car warms up in 5-10 minutes either. Mine takes a good solid 20-25 minutes in the dead of winter. There is no way I would be out in that weather without a coat on for that long, and my son would definitely be in bad shape after that amount of time.

I realize these threads come around every winter. It is just so frustrating that there really is no solution.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I personally think that the coat trick I linked to is an acceptable alternative. When I do my son up that way, I don't have to loosen the straps at all as compared to when he's riding in his seat without a coat on at all. That shows me that the straps are indeed tight enough and that the coat is not interfering with the car seat.

I know a lot of techs that do see the trick I linked to as an acceptable alternative too. But as Pumpkin Pie said, it's not really the perfect solution. There is no good solution, other than living in a climate where jackets are never needed!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
I personally think that the coat trick I linked to is an acceptable alternative. When I do my son up that way, I don't have to loosen the straps at all as compared to when he's riding in his seat without a coat on at all. That shows me that the straps are indeed tight enough and that the coat is not interfering with the car seat.

I know a lot of techs that do see the trick I linked to as an acceptable alternative too. But as Pumpkin Pie said, it's not really the perfect solution. There is no good solution, other than living in a climate where jackets are never needed!

This is what I do sometimes, but mainly we just buckle over their coats. The straps are just as tight w/out their coats on as they are w/ their coats so no worries IMO. All of the kids have 3 in 1 coats, so they wear the thinner fleece part in the car and when we're just running around town and then they can add the outer layer for playing or AJ takes his to school in case they go outside. The other kids rarely wear there's. I tried the backwards coat trick a few times (the heaier part over the fleece part they were already wearing in their seat) and they hated it. They're young and it impeded their movements and just felt awkward for them so they would just take it off. We also take blankets w/ us when warming up the car isn't easy (like when we I used to work and they came w/ me).

There are several problems w/ the Bundle Me. One includes the vbelcro by the strap openings eating away at the straps. Another is that most manufacturers are pretty clear at NOT using aftermarket products in the seat as it has not been tested by them. In this case, you are going against their instructions and are basically releasing your right to sue them if something were to happen to your child in that seat. While I'm not sue happy by any means, I want to protect my right to sue if and when it was ever needed. There are other options that are safe and protect that right so I choose to use them.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone have some good links for carseat ponchos? I've only seen one and for a few reasons it doesn't look like it would work for us. A friend is looking at making one for me, but in case she can't get to it soon, I'd love to see what is out there.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
So if that is not the right coat trick, then how do you put the coat on, unzip it, buckle the straps and then zip the coat back up and have it be ok? I have definitely read that this is an acceptable compromise on the carseat forum. I cannot put my child without a coat on into his carseat.

I'm not sure what you are asking. Like I said, the only coat trick that's ok is to take the coat off, buckle up the child, and put the coat on backwards, over the harness. I personally don't do that because my kids don't like it, but I do tuck it around their legs and then put a blanket over them. I haven't had a single problem and we have had negative temperatures already this winter. My kids haven't frozen and I haven't warmed up my car for 25 minutes.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemurmommies* 
I personally think that the coat trick I linked to is an acceptable alternative.

You might be right, and it's better than having the zipped coat under the harness, I'm just not comfortable with a coat under the harness. Obviously everyone has to make their own decisions for what's right in their own situation.


----------

